# black ants!!



## BOOZER (Aug 2, 2009)

need answers A.S.A.P. i live in california, will black ants harm my tegu in outdoor enclosure. those little bastards are everywhere and cant spray for simple reasons. again will they do harm??? :chin


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 2, 2009)

Are we to assume you have them now? You need to take some samples and have them identified by an entomologist. If you know someone in the pest control business tell them you need a 100% ID on the ants. This will tell you what kind and of course what their habits are and thus if they will be a threat.

You must get a positive ID at once so you know what you're dealing with. They may be harmless, but then again, there are many, many different ant species, some can pose a problem.

Best of luck.


...Jefroka


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 2, 2009)

pavement and or odorous. most common in my area.

and yes i have them now


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 2, 2009)

Clean up well after feeding your tegu and the ants will probably just move out on their own.. Sometimes when I get home from work my tegu will have pushed his food dish to the edge(I keep it in a shallow dish of water to help keep ants at bay) and there will be a trail of fire ants taking what's left of his food outside of the enclosure :-D .. I sometimes watch them a bit because they are pretty fun to watch but then I remove the dishes and what's left of the food and the ants are gone within minutes. Unless the ants are making permanent homes in the enclosure I wouldn't worry much about it.. unless your tegu is visibly stressed and they're really EVERYWHERE :shock:


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 2, 2009)

cool, a little more info. enclosure is movable, now sitting on concrete with substrate inside. i watered enclosure today and filled water dish, misted whole area etc, ants prob panicked and obviously didnt want to drown so made their presence known! we have typical small black ants here. no red no fire at least not where i am. so i think i will just keep an eye on him/her COMA 
thanks for reply


----------

